
Rust now, on average, outperforms C++ in the Benchmarks Game by 3% - therockhead
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/akluxx/rust_now_on_average_outperforms_c_in_the/
======
Pinbenterjamin
There are few use cases where that 3% matter. Unless your writing real-time
critical systems, which most of us aren't.

What really matters is documentation, user-base knowledge, adoption, and
honestly I think Rust is doing a wonderful job in those departments.

I think far, far down the line (5-10 years), Rust will provide an unseen boom
in the utilization of embedded electronics, not in that the speed is
comparable to C/C++, but because you can be more expressive and organized in
your usage of the limited resources. Better code is not just code that runs
faster, but is easy to read and refactor, Rust is leagues beyond C/C++ in that
department, in my opinion.

~~~
smt88
What you said, but also: benchmarks don't say much about real-world
application performance, except perhaps for games or crunching numbers.

